# Could someone help me in composing music?



## Whistlerguy

I have sometimes a lot of interesting musical ideas, for example, I am able to think of new melody which is sometimes very interesting. However, I have no training in composition and I don't know how to write down correctly the melody that I think of.

I am able to sing or whistle this melody and record it, but I can't translate it into sheet music.

Could someone be able to write it down as a sheet music, based on the recording that I provide?

That's of course, only in case that you like my tune, if you find that it sucks, there is no need in wasting an effort to write it down. 

When it comes to authorship/credits for the tune, I would be OK to have shared credits with the person who writes down the composition based on my idea. 

If the composition is just written down exactly as in the recording, then I think I should be first mentioned in credits.

If my recording is just a base for a larger composition with creative input from the person who writes it down, then he/she should be first mentioned.


----------



## Aramis

SHOW YOUR TUNES <gong> <wild animals appear on the arena ready to tear daredevil apart if the tunes shall not please emperor>


----------



## Earthling

I'd suggest first enrolling in a music appreciation course, which should involve some rudimentary ear training. That's just for starters.


----------



## Lukecash12

Also, you will want to memorize the notes of the treble and bass clefs.










Notice that you go alphabetically from A to G, and then start at A again.

The lines in the treble clef are, respectively:

*E*_very_
*G*_ood_
*B*_oy_
*D*_oes_
*F*_ine_

And it's spaces:
*F
A
C
E*

And the lines of the bass clef are:

*G*_ood_
*B*_oys_
*D*_o_
*F*_ine_
*A*_lways_

Lastly, the spaces of the bass clef are:

*A*_ll_
*C*_ows_
*E*_at_
*G*_rass_


----------



## emiellucifuge

Lets face it, anyone who merely notates a tune youve recorded does not deserve a credit for the composition.


----------



## MJTTOMB

emiellucifuge said:


> Lets face it, anyone who merely notates a tune youve recorded does not deserve a credit for the composition.


Even if it's just a whistled tune? That's like giving Elfman credit for orchestrating his melodies, he does practically nothing outside of composing melodies and yet he somehow manages to get all the glory.


----------



## Whistlerguy

I apologize for being completely absent from this thread after I started it, but I was very busy in last month or so, and also my audio files aren't yet ready. Thank you for all of your responses. Soon, I'll upload some examples here so that you can evaluate them. I appreciate any help.


----------



## GraemeG

It's reasonably simple musicianship to hear a melody and write it down. Any student doing a music degree (heck, even a lot of high school kids) will manage that for you. 
And that's not composition. Heck, if it was, then Paul McCartney would never have written anything...
cheers,
G


----------



## 151

Credits, who do you think you are, Swizz Beats?!

Leave the legal jargon to the professionals, you just write your name on the corner of the page I send you, 'at a boy.


----------



## PetrB

1.) There's software which does that, but you still have to know what you're looking at to see if the software got it correct. You will need to read notes and rhythmic notation, which is so simple that children learn it readily.

2.) Otherwise, you are talking about a transcription service, which costs plenty, and is worth it for what you are asking others to do -- which, with little effort, you could learn to take care of yourself.

Learn to read, start notating, train your ear - then you're in business for yourself: otherwise, you ask too much time and labor from others, or will have to continue to pay someone handsomely to do this work for you.


----------



## chee_zee

petr you've necromance a 2 year old thread lol! hopefully the dude has at least somewhat improved his ear since, maybe not.


----------

